
Monsieur Bébé: The Brief, Strange Life of Raymond Radiguet - apollinaire
https://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2018/04/10/monsieur-bebe-the-brief-strange-life-of-raymond-radiguet/
======
ShabbosGoy
I’m starting to wonder if occultists were the original hipsters.

* Have massive orgies, sexually “deviant” behavior

* Don’t conform to societal norms of dress and behavior

* Against the political establishment and occidental culture

